# can smasher powered by steam/air motor



## hammers-n-nails (Jul 7, 2009)

what you see here is possibly the worlds crudest operable machine (i built this before i had machine tools to play with) i believe i have all of $3.81 invested in it. its made of scrap iron and a 4-row john deer corn planter. its being powered by my first-built steam/air engine that is also fairly crude in apperance. hope you like it.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTgyHnYgNBo[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 7, 2009)

;D Cool! What keeps the cans in the magazine from all falling through when the press ram retracts?


----------



## d-m (Jul 7, 2009)

Thm:  Thm:


----------



## Davyboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Really neat machine, :bow:, it almost sounds like a John Deere. I mean that in a goode way, lots of fun to watch it go.

DB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 8, 2009)

Neat!
I saw your video of the engine running 'slooooow'. Also nice.
I notice your avatar is a pic of your 2nd engine in progress.
Tell us about it.


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Jul 8, 2009)

to answer vernons question the hole in the base is cut just big enough for a smashed can to fall freely through and since there about 3/4" thick when they come out the hole is much smaller than an intact can will fall through. this machine will actually smash them alot faster(alot faster than you can put cans in the hopper) and ive got some ideas for an automatic feeding mechanism that i havent attempted yet, the biggest problem is getting all the cans orieted in the same direction, does anyone have any ideas?
    about the second engine, that one is from plans that my dad found on john-tom.com he thought it looked cool so we decided to build it double scale from the prints, the guy that designed it is a member of this forum but has been inactive for some time. i guess the only two really noteworthy parts are the frame trusses which he suggested be cnc plasma cut, but i milled them out which took alot longer than you would think. the other would be the connecting rod that wasnt shown on the prints, the thing that is interesting about it is that the sides are actually arcs instead of being a straight taper(cant see it in the picture unless you know its there, then hardly). otherwise its just your common beam engine. i may take some more pics when i get some more stuff done.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 8, 2009)

hammers-n-nails  said:
			
		

> to answer vernons question the hole in the base is cut just big enough for a smashed can to fall freely through and since there about 3/4" thick when they come out the hole is much smaller than an intact can will fall through.



Oh yeah, duh, I guess I was half-asleep when I asked that. ;D

Slow crushing is great, I'd actually like to see more video of this thing running... and of your beam engine.


----------



## itowbig (Jul 8, 2009)

wow i love that can machine thats great. that is so cool 
thanks for showing us   very cool indeed

i had to watch it a few times kinda adicting :bow: :bow: :bow: Thm:


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 8, 2009)

Very Nice ! Thm:

And you have an answer to all those people who ask "But what does your engine DO??"

Regards, Arnold


----------

